# drilling draft



## renatin

¡¡Hola a todos!!

Estoy haciendo una traducción del inglés al español y tengo los términos "Drilling Draft". No encuentro el significado, ¿alguien tendrá alguna idea?

El texto completo es: Ballast barge from transit to drilling draft and drilling to transit draft.
Es de plataformas petroleras. ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Creo que se refiere al calado de la barcaza, cargada y vacía, o yendo del tránsito a la perforación y de regreso de ella.


----------



## renatin

Gracias.
Calado es una de las opciones que tengo. También había pensado dejarle así como lo pusiste al final, solo con la palabra perforación y tránsito, pero no estoy muy seguro de cualquiera de esas dos opciones.
De cualquier manera te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Ofrecí las dos versiones porque no sé si va cargada y vacía, o si de ida lleva una carga y de vuelta lleva otra de otro peso.


----------



## vicdark

Yo opto por la segunda versión. Una barcaza de perforación tiene la misma carga ya sea en tránsito o en el sitio de perforación, pero cuando está perforando tiene mayor calado para impartirle más estabilidad.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Al parecer, la barcaza transporta lastre, tal vez para la barcaza o plataforma de perforación.


----------



## vicdark

No creo Sprach. Tanto las barcazas de perforación (para pozos someros) como algunas plataformas de perforación (semisumergibles para aguas más profundas) se lastran con agua.


----------



## renatin

En conclusión, a ver si entendí bien, la traducción sería: ¿*Barcaza de lastre de tránsito a la perforación y de regreso*? ¿Podría ser? ¿Tiene sentido?

O podría ser *Barcaza de Lastre de tránsito a calado de perforador y de perforadora a calado de tránsito. ¡*Gracias!

Ballast barge from transit to drilling draft and drilling to transit draft.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

_Renatin_: En la primera frase omite "calado", y en la segunda debería ser el calado de la barcaza, no el calado de perforador (perforadora) o de tránsito.

_Vicdark_: de acuerdo, yo también había entendido que se lastran con agua, pero aquí habla de una barcaza de lastre, de diferentes calados de ida y de vuelta. Una barcaza de lastre se usa, por ejemplo, para levantar o apoyar una estructura, pero en este contexto no veo el concepto.


----------



## renatin

Entonces debería de ser *Lastrar barcaza de calado de tránsito a perforadora y de regreso (o de perforadora a tránsito)

*Si es que entiendo bien lo que me dices Sprach.

Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En mi interpretación el sujeto es "calado": El calado de la barcaza de lastre...


----------

